# Colloidal Silver



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I know there have been discussions about this in the past. My question is about purchasing it. I'm not going to claim I completely understand how or why it works, but am willing to try. How does a "novice" tell by brand name, price etc. if it's a good quality product? Do you get it in a little spray bottle like they have for a sore throat or in a salve form, or in a larger bottle which looks like water to me.....I get confused about it when I read too much from a Google search. :gaah:


----------



## N4UPD (May 8, 2012)

Don't buy it ,make it yourself. Take 2 1oz billions and make sure its .9999 pure silver, and 3 9v batteries to make 27 volts. Connect one bar to the negative and one to the positive . Take a piece of cardboard and put slits in it to put your bullion bars thru to partially submerge them into a glass of distilled water. I usually soak it in the distilled eater for about 20 minutes. After you make it stir it and store it in a dark colored container such as a hydrogen peroxide bottle. Hope that helps.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, make your own. The prices are outragious and a lot of the time the product dubious. I purchased my unit from www.silverpuppy.com. Extremely reputable and the most reasonably priced on the market for what it is. Definitely use distilled water. I have had my unit for several years and wouldn't trade it for the world. Made properly you will not, I repeat not turn blue, agragria (sp). I make up several quarts at a time for my friend and my family and have no problems with it at all. You don't need to take it by the glass fulls either. If something is coming on me I usually take a shot glass full and then by the tablespoon 4x's a day. Lungs, I nebulize about a tablespoon at a time. Sinuses I spray up my nose. Skin- moisten a gauze and apply making sure the area is well cleaned. CS is an antinflammatory and cell regenerator as well as bacterial and viral bomb. This is my personal experience. Good for animals too.


----------



## Brumfield (May 10, 2012)

*What they forget to mention when selling it...*

Argyria (ISV from Greek: ἄργυρος argyros silver + -ia) is a condition caused by improper exposure to chemical forms of the element silver, silver dust, or silver compounds.The most dramatic symptom of argyria is that the skin becomes blue or bluish-grey colored. Argyria may be found as generalized argyria or local argyria.

Chronic intake of silver products and the silver buildup from colloidal silver can result in an accumulation of silver or silver sulfide particles in the hair, skin, kidneys, liver, heart and muscles due to high methionine-containing proteins, such as keratin, myosin, tropomyosin, troponin, and key dipeptide glutathione. Serious neurologic (such as seizures), renal, or hepatic complications, as well as headaches, stomach distress, fatigue, and skin irritation have been reported.

If ingested, colloidal silver may react with certain drugs, such as Penicillamine, thyroxine, quinolones, and tetracyclines. One death has been reported in the medical literature which the authors felt was due to silver toxicity resulting from repeated oral ingestion of colloidal silver. Colloidal silver can reduce the absorption of some medications, including tetracycline and quinolone antibiotics and can bind to penicillamine, thereby reducing the effectiveness of those medications.

In August 1999, the FDA banned colloidal silver sellers from claiming any therapeutic or preventive value for the product, noting colloidal silver was being marketed for numerous diseases without evidence of safety or effectiveness. As a result, the product now has the status of a dietary supplement in the US; it can be promoted with general "structure-function" claims, but cannot be marketed as preventing or treating any illness. Following this ruling, the FDA has issued numerous Warning Letters to Internet sites that have continued to promote colloidal silver as an antibiotic or for other medical purposes.

In 2002, the Australian Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) found there were no legitimate medical uses for colloidal silver and no evidence to support its marketing claims. Given the associated safety risks, the TGA concluded, "efforts should be made to curb the availability of colloidal silver products, which is a significant public health issue.


----------



## dreland (Jun 7, 2012)

So Brumfield what is your take on it? We have use it in pass before and I was looking to make it ourselves. Too much risk to mess with you think?


----------



## Safari 7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Silver is well known to be a broad-spectrum anti-microbial. Years ago I was given a silver colloid generator... it runs on a 9-volt battery. It uses lab grade silver wires and can produce about 8 oz of a colloidal solution in 2-10 minutes depending on how electrolytic you make the distilled water (by adding minute amounts of lab grade sodium chloride. The slower it goes, the finer the particles.). I used to use it internally, but no more - for reasons cited by Bugoutbag above. Still, it is good for cuts and abrasions, and I use it liberally on hard surfaces like kitchen/bathroom countertops, for disinfecting toothbrushes and occasionally in the nose for sinus infection. Works great. I'll google around for plans for that gizmo if anyone is interested.

Recently, there have been EPA/FDA approved products like Spectra-San24 - some genius figured out how to stabilize it with citric acid. It is in use in ERs, gyms, jails and other places you don't want to go. It is much less toxic and more effective than the QAT (ammonia-based) products that used to be used.

Anyhow, I'm a huge fan of colloidal silver after over 15 years of use - just not a fan of drinking it.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Using it internally is a BAD IDEA. As a topical treatment for infections? Maybe...

Do your research, yes there is a lot of info on the Internet about it, but even if it takes some time read through as much as you can. Also look at the photos of people with Argyria, you might just change your mind about using colloidal silver.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*somebody* needs to link all these colloidal silver threads together into one big thread, puh-leez!


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought my first CS generator back in the 70s. Since then I have made and sold several plus by now have made several probably a least a few hundred gallons of the stuff. Used it internally, externally on pets people and plants. 
This is I believe the motherload on CS info. Steve is a good guy. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stev...ver-Secrets-Community/182851985101064?fref=ts


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> Using it internally is a BAD IDEA. As a topical treatment for infections? Maybe...
> 
> Do your research, yes there is a lot of info on the Internet about it, but even if it takes some time read through as much as you can. Also look at the photos of people with Argyria, you might just change your mind about using colloidal silver.


That's right do your research, the people that ended up with Argria were taking massive doses over long periods of time. As with anything abuse will lead to consequences.


----------

